# Ahhhhh!!!! (Broken beak)



## TurtleLover12123 (Dec 3, 2016)

My tortoises bottom beak fell off, I don't know how and I am super worried I can't bring it to the vet I'll send a pic


----------



## mctlong (Dec 3, 2016)

Why can't you bring it to a vet? This forum is not a replacement for a trained veterinarian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 3, 2016)

Are you located in an area with no vets ?
Please post photo.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

I'm GUESSING that what you've seen is excess beak that was too long. This is what happens when you allow a beak to grow too long - it breaks off. And the break is hardly ever in a good place. This is why it's important to keep a tortoise's beak and nails trimmed.

Waiting to see pictures.


----------



## TurtleLover12123 (Dec 3, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, and welcome to the Forum!
> 
> I'm GUESSING that what you've seen is excess beak that was too long. This is what happens when you allow a beak to grow too long - it breaks off. And the break is hardly ever in a good place. This is why it's important to keep a tortoise's beak and nails trimmed.
> 
> Waiting to see pictures.


----------



## TurtleLover12123 (Dec 3, 2016)

I am a new tortoise mom and I didn't know you could trim the beaks and nails of tortoises. Is that something I could do on my own or do I have to get someone to do it for me? What would be the best type of trimmer to use, nail clippers?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2016)

EXCELLENT PICTURE!!!!! Yup, the beak was too long and in the act of biting some food, it broke off wa-a-a-a-ay too far back. This must be very painful for him (Like a fingernail you broke off way below the quick). It will grow back, but it will take a long time. The top beak is way to long too. I wouldn't assume to try this on my own if you've never done it before, as you may clip too far and cause more pain. Schedule a visit with a qualified tortoise vet to trim it for you. That upper beak portion below the eye on the side needs to be cut way back too, besides the long point out in front.

In the wild tortoises keep their beaks and toenails trimmed by biting off their food from hard pieces and by walking great distances over rough ground. When you cut up his food, or feed him soft food, the beak grown out of shape.

Until his bottom beak starts to grow back, you're going to have to feed him bite-sized pieces, because as it is now, he has no 'bite.'


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2016)

Here's what the beak should look like:


----------



## Stuart S. (Dec 3, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, and welcome to the Forum!
> 
> I'm GUESSING that what you've seen is excess beak that was too long. This is what happens when you allow a beak to grow too long - it breaks off. And the break is hardly ever in a good place. This is why it's important to keep a tortoise's beak and nails trimmed.
> 
> Waiting to see pictures.



Hey Ms. Yvonne, what's the best way to do this and when will we know it's the time for a trimming?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2016)

The best way is to provide a very large outdoor habitat with dirt plus plants and allow the tortoise to graze and walk on dry ground. This keeps the beak and nails in shape.

Once they've overgrown, you have to trim them and I use toenail nippers, taking off only very small bites at a time.


----------



## TurtleLover12123 (Dec 3, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> EXCELLENT PICTURE!!!!! Yup, the beak was too long and in the act of biting some food, it broke off wa-a-a-a-ay too far back. This must be very painful for him (Like a fingernail you broke off way below the quick). It will grow back, but it will take a long time. The top beak is way to long too. I wouldn't assume to try this on my own if you've never done it before, as you may clip too far and cause more pain. Schedule a visit with a qualified tortoise vet to trim it for you. That upper beak portion below the eye on the side needs to be cut way back too, besides the long point out in front.
> 
> In the wild tortoises keep their beaks and toenails trimmed by biting off their food from hard pieces and by walking great distances over rough ground. When you cut up his food, or feed him soft food, the beak grown out of shape.
> 
> Until his bottom beak starts to grow back, you're going to have to feed him bite-sized pieces, because as it is now, he has no 'bite.'



Thank you so much for all of the excellent info!!!


----------



## TurtleLover12123 (Dec 3, 2016)

I will take a pic of my outdoor enclosure Tomorrow and I have it separated because I have to torts and they are different genders and trying to mate, oh and how long do I have to separate the 2, until mating season is over?when does mating season end?


----------



## GingerLove (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow, I literally just freaked out when I saw your picture, but from the sounds of things, your tortoise will be okay. Take Yvonne's advice, she's the best advice-giver out there!  (And has had lots of experience!)


----------



## cmacusa3 (Dec 3, 2016)

TurtleLover12123 said:


> I will take a pic of my outdoor enclosure Tomorrow and I have it separated because I have to torts and they are different genders and trying to mate, oh and how long do I have to separate the 2, until mating season is over?when does mating season end?



You should never keep them in pairs and then you don't have to worry about the mating issues


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 4, 2016)

TurtleLover12123 said:


> I will take a pic of my outdoor enclosure Tomorrow and I have it separated because I have to torts and they are different genders and trying to mate, oh and how long do I have to separate the 2, until mating season is over?when does mating season end?


Pairs do not work well together. Bullying and fighting are common. For males, mating season is any time there's a female (or anything else they can use as a girlfriend) around. 

They are very territorial and the dominant tortoise will hound the subordinate one to the point where she stops eating and goes into decline. They're not social and don't get lonely. 

They need to be kept separately on a permanent basis. If you later decide to breed them, them introduce them to mate and then separate them again immediately.


----------



## TurtleLover12123 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sooooo they can never be put together again?


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 4, 2016)

TurtleLover12123 said:


> Sooooo they can never be put together again?


That's what permanently means. They shouldn't have been kept as a pair in the first place really. 

Groups of 3 or more may succeed in a very large outdoor enclosure (more than 4'x8' for each tortoise), but there are no guarantees.


----------



## TurtleLover12123 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## JoesMum (Dec 4, 2016)

TurtleLover12123 said:


> View attachment 193748


Nice big enclosure, but the divider will need to stay. 

They each need a water dish in the enclosure - they must have free access to water. 

They'll need separate night boxes too (I assume that's what the hutch is for)


----------



## TurtleLover12123 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah I'll get another tortoise house and another indoor enclosure that we put the tortoises in at night


----------



## TurtleLover12123 (Dec 4, 2016)

What would be the best place to get the tortoises nails and beaks trimmed? I have a pet smart by me would that do?


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 4, 2016)

TurtleLover12123 said:


> What would be the best place to get the tortoises nails and beaks trimmed? I have a pet smart by me would that do?


A vet is the best person to do it. It is important that it is done properly. Make sure you use one with experience in tortoises a general purpose cat and dog vet could do more harm than good. 

I would not trust anyone from PetSmart.


----------



## TurtleLover12123 (Dec 9, 2016)

Wait, so there is a vet at pet smart that takes cats and dogs would that be good???


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2016)

TurtleLover12123 said:


> Wait, so there is a vet at pet smart that takes cats and dogs would that be good???



No, she said a cat and dog vet might do more harm than good.


----------



## TurtleLover12123 (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh sorry


----------

